# Taps



## javlin (Mar 27, 2011)

Melissa Venema, age 13, is the trumpet soloist. Here is TAPS played in its entirety. The original version of TAPS was called Last Post, and was written by Daniel Butterfield in 1801. It was rather lengthy and
formal, as you will hear in this clip. In 1862, it was shortened to 24 notes and renamed TAPS. Melissa is playing it on a trumpet, whereby the original was played on a bugle.

ENJOY!


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 27, 2011)

I was on a burial detail in Texas, the officer we were escorting was a graduate of the ROTC program at a college that had a drum and bugle corps called the Perishing Rifles.

They played the Taps with 2 bugles, the 2nd bugle was off in the distance about 1/2 second delayed. It gave Taps a echo that was beautiful, and sad.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2011)

Called Echo Taps, always sends shivers up my spine. Cool post.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good find!

She has a lot of talent. Bravo to her too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wasn't it called Butterfield's Lullaby as well?

Awesome video! Bl**dy well played of the wee lass!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 27, 2011)

They did Echo Taps at my Dad's funeral. Yeah. Its haunting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2011)

Always makes my hair stand om my neck....


----------



## Geedee (Mar 28, 2011)

Bl**dy h*ll !. That was pretty d*m good. I almost joined in the standing ovation at the end !. I think I'm going to listen to it again when I've dried my eyes....very atmospheric and emotional


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2011)

That was spine tingling. Great find.


----------



## javlin (Mar 29, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Bl**dy h*ll !. That was pretty d*m good. I almost joined in the standing ovation at the end !. I think I'm going to listen to it again when I've dried my eyes....very atmospheric and emotional


I just did Gary it's like my third time simple and beautiful!!


----------



## Bill Elliott (Jun 30, 2016)

Leaves one somber and in sad memory. What a beautiful performance!


----------



## javlin (Jul 6, 2016)

A-10 playing Taps

_View: https://vid.me/GE84_


----------



## at6 (Jul 7, 2016)

Taps always makes me sad. More so since it was played at my father's funeral.


----------

